# Fishy challenge guess the answer



## mikeydt1 (May 2, 2021)

A Puffer fish can puff up to how many times its original size?


----------



## Gwynn (May 2, 2021)

No idea so I will take a guess.....5


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 2, 2021)

no but keep guessing


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (May 4, 2021)

2 to 3.


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 5, 2021)

close but which one


----------



## Andy HB (May 5, 2021)

I'll sweep in, possibly unfairly, with a three.


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 5, 2021)

it is a spot on answer so i am still going to let this run then will come back with the answer and announce the winners

nothing wrong with acting unfairly if you can get away with it as i found out as a kid playing card and dominoes.  if they left the table i would have a peep to see what they got   trying not to look guilty when they came back


----------



## Ditto (May 5, 2021)

I never saw the point of cheating though. If you win it's not real, you cheated to do it so no point.  I'm trying to imagine you looking like butter wouldn't melt...


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 5, 2021)

yep very innocent child  i did go to church on a Sunday so that my sins could be forgiven for another week


----------



## Ditto (May 6, 2021)

I do like being an RC, such a handy religion.


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 7, 2021)

the winner is Hepato followed by Andy who sneaked in and the correct answer is 3


----------

